# Black Mesa HD Remake



## AtzeSchroeder (16. September 2012)

Hallo Freunde, zwei kurze Fragen:

Kann man die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellen?

Kann man den Untertitel auf Englisch umstellen?

Spiele momentan mit englischer Sprache was okay wäre, aber dann bitte mit englischem und nicht deutschem Untertitel.

Oder deutsch und dann ohne Untertitel...

Geht das?

Gruß Atze


----------



## Hawkins (16. September 2012)

Es ist komplett in englisch. Weder ingame noch in Steam kann man die Sprache ändern.


----------



## AtzeSchroeder (17. September 2012)

okay, aber den untertitel wird man doch ändern können? die werden das kaum ausschließlich mit deutschem untertitel als download bereitstellen..


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2012)

Willst du englische oder gar keine Untertitel? Es kann gut sein, dass es gar keine englischen Untertitel gibt, sondern nur welche fürs Ausland, damit die "Ausländer" lesen können, worum es geht, wenn sie kein Englisch können ^^

ich lad es noch runter, dauert noch ewig, hab wohl ne miese Leitung erwischt...


----------



## AtzeSchroeder (17. September 2012)

Ich will es entweder mit deutschem Ton oder mit englischem Ton und englischem Untertitel.


----------



## Crysisheld (17. September 2012)

na sollten wir nicht mal zufrieden sein, dass das Ding endlich mal released wurde. Ich hab ja wirklich nicht mehr dran geglaubt, aber das ist saubere Arbeit soviel ich bis jetzt gesehen habe - RESPEKT!!  

Was mir aber auffält, das Gameplay ist irgendwie so langsam. Aber das waren halt noch andere Zeiten damals. HL1 macht mir heute auch nicht mehr so Spass wie der zweite Teil, oder F.E.A.R. Aber das liegt ja nicht am Mod - die ist schön. 

Danke liebes Black Mesa Team


----------



## Hawkins (17. September 2012)

AtzeSchroeder schrieb:


> Ich will es entweder mit deutschem Ton oder mit englischem Ton und englischem Untertitel.


 

Es gibt englische Untertitel. Einzuschalten unter den Audio Settings ingame.


----------

